# OT- Can Humans Take Banamine?



## andabigmac

Long story short- I need a root canal. I don't have a cavity but I did just have a deep one filled. So nothing is open. I'm assuming the nerve is dying because I am in massive pain. I spoke to the dentist on Wednesday. At that point the pain was just starting to concern me. Arnica and essential oils were taking care of it so I wasn't pushy. I am alternating ibuprofen and Tylenol by the fistful and its not touching it. I've slept maybe 4 hours in the past 2 days. The dentist can't get me in until Monday at 10. 

I have no pain pills in my house. I have some muscle relaxers from a car accident 6 years ago. I don't think they would help. I probably looked at 10 websites in the middle of the night last night trying to find one that would say that the muscle relaxers would help. That's how desperate I'm getting. I don't know any druggies that I could ask for a pill from (or buy some) and the only person I know of that has pain pills for their knee is out of town until tomorrow night. I know that nothing will really help except the dentist. 

The nearest emergency dentist is 3 hours away. I can go to the ER and ask for drugs and possibly antibiotics I guess but I don't want to pay the $500 copay if I don't have to. 

Here's my question. Can humans take Banamine? Would it help? Yeah. I'm that desperate. I just want to make it until Monday until I can go to the dentist.

BTW- no temp, eyelid color good, haven't been wormed for about 30-some year, gut activity is very acid and causing major discomfort from the meds.


----------



## Minelson

I have heard of some people using Banamine for hangovers. I have no clue what the dose would be though


----------



## Minelson

Here is a thread on using animal meds....It mentions Banamine several times. One person said 1-2cc in orange juice but then others jumped in and said that is too much and just a couple of drops
People using veterinary drugs | Pre-Veterinary | Student Doctor Network


----------



## Minelson

Here is another one...
Injectable Banamine given orally? [Archive] - Chronicle Forums


----------



## thaiblue12

idk about taking Banamine, but have you tried clove oil? I am not sure if that would work or not. 

After I had the root canal and I swelled up awful he gave me Vicodin which did not work on me at all, so I just took 4 Advil 4 or so times a day. The antibiotic was the one that took the infection away so the pain stopped. 
He called in those scripts for me, one on a Saturday and one on a Sunday so you might want to see if your dentist can do that for you. You save a trip and start the meds. 

Feel better soon, I hate mouth pain!


----------



## Pony

I'd be more inclined to pick up some amoxi suspension and use that for the infection. Once you get that under control, you'll feel LOADS better.

We get amoxi powder from the vet. $5.

I speak from very recent experience (had a root canal at the beginning of the month).


----------



## andabigmac

Well. I will never do that again. I took oral banamine and went out to milk. I made it halfway across the back yard before I hurled. I don't know how I kept that nasty, vile stuff down that long. Seriously, Not even the taste of vomit and animal cookies will get rid of the taste. Hopefully a little of the meds survived. I will not take that again! If you are ever tempted to give your goats banamine orally because you hate to give shots, DON'T! Just shoot the goat. It would be kinder.

My dentist and family doctor are both out of town. DH is going to swing by the hospital where he works to see if he can talk one of the docs into a prescription for antibiotics. If not, I have Nuflor and Pen-G. Desperate times and all... 

I tried both clove oil and black pepper and a blend made specifically for pain and they don't help anymore. I actually dipped a q-tip in the oil and let it rest on my gums. I was having problems swallowing so there was a bit of spit in my mouth. Well, I sucked the end of the q-tip. Not smart. I'm not having fun at all.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## andabigmac

Vets out of town too. Of course.


----------



## Minelson

Did you take it with orange juice? How much did you take?
(((hugs))) I'm sorry you are in such pain and puking.


----------



## andabigmac

1cc with grape juice concentrate. DH just called. He's friends with the pathologist (who is going to teach me to do fecals soon) and he called me in a script for vibratab. He won't give me pain meds which is fine. Hopefully the antibiotics will take the pressure off. That's the worst part of it. Maybe the advil and tylenol will be able to work with the pain then.


----------



## CaliannG

If the muscle relaxer that you have is cyclobenzapine (Flexiril), it will provide you with some relief so that you can sleep.

I have had some terrible problems with teeth (my mouth is, basically, too small for my teeth), and have been so desperate before that I poured B.C. powder directly on the tooth, and then swished it around with tequila in hopes that one of them would do something. (Told my DH, "If this doesn't work, just hit me over the head with the bottle. It will be a mercy, believe me.")

The muscle relaxers have provided me some relief in the past. Take it at night before bed.

Oddly, holding a shot or two of hard liquor in your mouth for about 30 seconds to a minute, then swallowing, will also provide some relief. You don't have to get drunk off of the stuff, just a shot or two, and you will find that the pain eases its grip enough to be bearable.


----------



## simi-steading

A bottle of Turkey and you'll forget why you even started drinking it... but you'll still probably hurrle.. 

I feel bad for you.. I've been there and was to the point of even considering pulling the tooth myself... I have found holding turkey or jack on the area for a few minutes at a time does help a little..


----------



## dbarjacres

A handy thing for tooth problems is SMZ tabs. My mom and stepdad have taken that for yrs and DH has too at my moms urging. Just tell the vet you need a bottle for calf scours. 

If you have flexeril I'd try that and 4 ibprofin or 2 aleve.


----------



## Sparkie

Ibuprofen is called "morphine for the teeth." 1000 mg works very well for mouth pain usually. I think that's the most you should take at a time, it's the most I've ever seen prescribed anyway. Taken every 8 hours. You can do an internet search to find out the max amount of time you'd want to take that much.


----------



## prairiedog

I took pen G when I had a tooth get infected. Tastes nasty but I remember when I was a kid I had to take that nasty liquid stuff. That was befor they mad things taste good for kids. Just took the dose for weight.


----------



## andabigmac

The antibiotics are helping. I'm still in a lot of pain but the pain is different and somewhat tolerable. I have a triple chin because my face is so swollen. I still haven't surpassed Thai last year though. That picture was impressive. I took 2 slugs of Bushmills. Yuck. My muscle relaxers are Skellaxin (sp). I'm saving those for tonight. 

This is the low level I was at last night. Pulling Teeth In Appalachia - Blind Pig & The Acorn Hubby wouldn't help and my rotten kid wouldn't shoot me either. See if I pay his tuition next semester! 

As bad as this sounds, I printed out the tooth jumping article. I can't imagine if we were snowed in or the shtf and that tooth was in that bad of shape. 

Thanks for all of the ideas.I really appreciate them.


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Oh I can so relate!! I have a bad tooth I really need to get fixed, just haven't been able to. Sometimes it gives me trouble and it's just awful. Once it got abcessed, and I took a round of Fish-Flex (the antibiotic pills for fish tanks...Lots of different kinds) & it fixed me right up when combined with Ibprofen 

I have had moments of eyeing the banamine bottle, and even the stash of Rimadyl for the dogs  Haven't been brave enough to actually try it though.

Hope you start feeling better.... I'd rather give birth than have a tooth ache!


----------



## dbarjacres

Ick...I don't know what would be worse, the nasty banamine or the liver flacored rimadyl chews. Eww.

When you see how fast an animal feels better from banamine it sure is tempting! 

Hope u get better.


----------



## thaiblue12

andabigmac said:


> The antibiotics are helping. I'm still in a lot of pain but the pain is different and somewhat tolerable. I have a triple chin because my face is so swollen. I still haven't surpassed Thai last year though. That picture was impressive.


LoL thanks that made me laugh. 

I am glad the antibiotics are working and you do not look like a bull dog :teeheee: 

Good to know that I can take PenG if needed and to avoid Banamine. 

I hope you get some sleep tonight :zzz:


----------

